

Man Gets Prison Sentence for Collecting Rainwater on His Own Property - sebkomianos
http://yournewswire.com/man-gets-prison-sentence-for-collecting-rainwater-on-his-own-property/

======
rman666
Fake-ish story; first published in 2012; see Snopes.Com

